

Solarpunks - innovator116
http://solarpunks.tumblr.com/

======
slashnull
We're solving problems all the time

Energy storage efficiency is growing

Homeowners are selling power to their utility during the day and buying it
back during the night

People are refraining from buying cars so they can buy flats downtown, and a
few good bikes.

DIY-ers with did-it-themselves electric japanese subcompacts are blowing
people's mind at drag racing strips

Freeways are being torn down

People are growing food in their backyards

A company with a stated goal of sending people to Mars are landing rockets on
barges named after _Culture_ ships

The future is a nice place

------
Bouncingsoul1
Hmm I still mix punkrockshows every now and then, "punk" as I see it is about
"moving fast and break things" and is not really calm. But well you can define
"punk" as you want and if the want to use it this way so be it.

~~~
amateurpolymath
It seems the "punk" in Solarpunk is there for contrast with Cyberpunk.

~~~
slashnull
Punk is a suffix usually employed to evoke one part of another of the punk
ethos of independence, DIY, peaceful anarchist self-governance,
respectfulness, abstention from consumerist abuse (of hardware or of drugs)
and so on.

Or for strong and non-mainstream aesthetics.

Depends.

